
Ask HN: Is it uncomfortable installing unfamiliar tools on a personal machine? - Molqs
I recently built a new machine for development. The Ryzen 7 processor came with The Division 2. However AMD wants me to install a product verification tool to prove I have said processor on my machine. Never mind the fact I have already had to send them an invoice and screenshot proving I got a game code from my retailer.<p>I feel so uncomfortable installing some strange tool on my brand new machine.<p>Does anyone feel like this on their personal machines?<p>Is it normal to be this protective?<p>I&#x27;d gladly take a pass on a free game if it meant no potential spyware on my machine.
======
ohiovr
Thanks to backintime and timeshift I can install anything I want at will and
go back if it messes my system up.

